# Screw nail removal



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd set a skill saw the correct depth, cut each side of each joist, an inch away. Smack the remainder 3-1/2" piece with a hammer towards the sky or in-line with the joist, whichever works. Use vise grips on the stubborn nails, with a spacer block. Be safe, GBAR


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

From experience- -another vote for GBAR's method.


----------



## SC BOB (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know how to cut a 5/4 x 6 plank with a Skill saw as described without cutting the adjacent boards as well. Like I said I am replacing boards at random. I guess I could drill holes and use a saber saw but I rather set the deck on fire. Has anyone ever used a pneumatic nail removal tool?


----------

